# Royal City Bowmen...Spring Open Shoot



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Some of us from Durham will be coming out. This has always been a nice course to shoot and well organized.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be there. Any chance of starting trad and compound on different loops if there's enough people?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> I will be there. Any chance of starting trad and compound on different loops if there's enough people?


excellent idea


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

spark1973 said:


> Some of us from Durham will be coming out. This has always been a nice course to shoot and well organized.


well.. with that recommendation add a few more durham shooter.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

great day, really enjoyed your club, it was in fact a nice course and well organized, thanks to those who made things happen.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot guys, even if you did make me shoot in compound BB, nice to beat them with a recurve though 
You really should have split up compound and recurves though, you have 2 loops to do it. I got stuck behind 3 guys who were chronically slow, like 9 minutes for 3 guys to shoot a target that was 32yds away slow, it was ridiculous. 
It's your trad and xbow shoot next Sun, are you going to make me shoot in xbow with my recurve this time


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

@bigjono, what equipment did you have on your recureve that had them put you in compound? 
did anyone get a snapshot of the scoreboard for those of us that had to leave early.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> @bigjono, what equipment did you have on your recureve that had them put you in compound?
> did anyone get a snapshot of the scoreboard for those of us that had to leave early.


I shoot RU class so rest plunger and 12" stab. Halton is the only local shoot that has an RU class, the rest just have trad. I'm fine with that, I just shoot and don't take medals. Shooting against compounds is fun and I guess I will have to shoot as a crossbow next Sunday if some if the tradies moan again but I'm fine with that too. These shoots are only fun and practice aren't they.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Bigjono

I taught that RU class is no stabilizer as per OAA rule. Correct me if I'm wrong. I been at a few tournament where I ear people complaining about you not having a trad bow and shoot in theyre class.I was not at RCB this week end, but I ear about the shout and what you call moaing.
Maybe if it is only for fun and practice do not register in any class and just enjoy the day . By the way I'm not the one complaining because you beat me even the ladies beat me.
no bad feeling


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

RU class is elevated rest only. NO STABS according to the OAA

as far as ia m concerned stab or no stab, rest and plungEr, rest, no rest is all the same. It is trad and you still got to hit the target. So if I come with my Dorado am I to be denied because it is a metal riser? What about a Hoyt target bow with rest and plunger? What
About carbon arrows? As long as you don't have a sight you are good to go as far as I am concerned. I am like you and shoot for the sport of shooting. If we go next week Jono you can shoot with us.

JD


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

RU class is elevated rest only. NO STABS according to the OAA
This is correct.
John the rules are there for those who want to compete so they're all playing on a level field. For those who are there for fun have at it, just don't turn in your score - no harm no foul.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have no clue on OAA rules sorry. I have not joined since I won the Triple Crown in 09, and that was shooting a longbow with wooden arrows in the trad division because OAA has no longbow class.
I shoot iBO, IFAA and NFAS for my competition and local 3D shoots round here for fun and to support the clubs. Everyone knows me, the Brit guy, and 99.9% of the guys don't care what me or anyone else shoot as long as we all have fun. There are always the sad few though so good luck to them.
If I am welcome at a Royal City trad shoot next week I will enter the xbow class and see how I get on against them


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

generally people don't care what you shoot till you beat them, so if you are there for fun not turning in your score card may be a good idea if you don't fit the category. I shoot barebow as per oaa rules, most clubs don't separate trad and barebow(r/u). some good trad guys at this shoot though cant see them having issues, before I left I saw a really good scores like 356, 318, 340something and even better may have come in after. did your you shoot better than the 356? just curious, if so good on ya, stab or not thats good shooting.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Waneman what did you shoot ....your usually right up there .. you`ll be happy to know peter is fita only as he is on a mission and probably will achieve it .... he was smoking in Louisville ..bigjono are you the english guy I beat at the provincials up at madwaska you had flown over and said you where moving to Canada shortly..I`m the short old guy with the triple bypass and camper trailer lol lol ???????


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

F/F 3Der said:


> RU class is elevated rest only. NO STABS according to the OAA
> This is correct.
> John the rules are there for those who want to compete so they're all playing on a level field. For those who are there for fun have at it, just don't turn in your score - no harm no foul.


I understand the rules and the classes. These comments are in direct response to the situation at hand from the weekend. When you only have one class, Traditional, then the boundaries are in need of resetting. Thats why I say if its a recureve or longbow, no sights or release then you are good.

On the topic of classes since you brought it up, there are way to many to begin with. Probably stems from a guy who gets beat then says I should be in a class called bla bla bla. And then it snow balls. Should have like 5 classes and thats it. After all, there is really very little difference in the equipment. And as I said earlier, you can buy equipment BUT you still gotta hit the target.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Bigjono said:


> I have no clue on OAA rules sorry. I have not joined since I won the Triple Crown in 09, and that was shooting a longbow with wooden arrows in the trad division because OAA has no longbow class.
> I shoot iBO, IFAA and NFAS for my competition and local 3D shoots round here for fun and to support the clubs. Everyone knows me, the Brit guy, and 99.9% of the guys don't care what me or anyone else shoot as long as we all have fun. There are always the sad few though so good luck to them.
> If I am welcome at a Royal City trad shoot next week I will enter the xbow class and see how I get on against them


 They will only complain when you beat them..


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone
thx for coming out to our shoot
yes, we will be dicussing the two loop issue at our next exc. meeting.....great idea
as far as the classes go, we offer most classes, however we cannot offer every class for every discipline of archery, it will never stop............
Trad is Trad. Barebow is Barebow, ect.....
and yes Bigjono, you are welcome to shoot next weekend at RCB, it is going to be very interesting how you stand up the the Xbow'ers
take care everyone

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

reroth said:


> Hi Everyone
> thx for coming out to our shoot
> yes, we will be dicussing the two loop issue at our next exc. meeting.....great idea
> as far as the classes go, we offer most classes, however we cannot offer every class for every discipline of archery, it will never stop............
> ...


Stick me off the trad pegs and I will give them a run for their money at least 
See you on Sunday for another good day.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I checked the OAA website and you guys are right, they don't allow Stabs. It looks like they went with a FITA barebow reg rather than the iBO RU reg, seems strange to me but ok. I guess that means I won't bother with the provincials this year after all.
To me any recurve without a sight is trad. There were wooden curves there shooting carbon arrows off an elevated rest, what class should they be in????
I have placed either 1st or 2nd in every shoot I have done in Ontario for the last 3 years and taken a total of 8 medals from about 60 shoots. I got moaned at by someone for shooting a longbow vertical target style, told it wasn't trad, got moaned at by a guy because the riser on one of my longbows looked too much like a recurve, Lol, I can't win can I. Lucky I just laugh at them and carry on shooting.
The problem is, there aren't many guys around here shooting 320 to 380 kinds of scores in 3D so the odd one gets pissed. I shot 376 at York county a couple of weeks ago and didn't even hand it in to save myself the grief. It's very sad that these local fun shoots get taken so seriously. Perhaps I will buy a compound, they never moan do they 
99.9% if the trad guys around here are great, they all know me, all the clubs know me and its all cool. It's just the odd moron who is desperate for his 50 cent medal I guess.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Bigjono said:


> I checked the OAA website and you guys are right, they don't allow Stabs. It looks like they went with a FITA barebow reg rather than the iBO RU reg, seems strange to me but ok. I guess that means I won't bother with the provincials this year after all.
> To me any recurve without a sight is trad. There were wooden curves there shooting carbon arrows off an elevated rest, what class should they be in????
> I have placed either 1st or 2nd in every shoot I have done in Ontario for the last 3 years and taken a total of 8 medals from about 60 shoots. I got moaned at by someone for shooting a longbow vertical target style, told it wasn't trad, got moaned at by a guy because the riser on one of my longbows looked too much like a recurve, Lol, I can't win can I. Lucky I just laugh at them and carry on shooting.
> The problem is, there aren't many guys around here shooting 320 to 380 kinds of scores in 3D so the odd one gets pissed. I shot 376 at York county a couple of weeks ago and didn't even hand it in to save myself the grief. It's very sad that these local fun shoots get taken so seriously. Perhaps I will buy a compound, they never moan do they
> 99.9% if the trad guys around here are great, they all know me, all the clubs know me and its all cool. It's just the odd moron who is desperate for his 50 cent medal I guess.


I agree with you Jono. Way to many classes. Recurve, longbow, shelf or rest, no sights, fingers = Trad class

If you want to shoot trad I will bring you my Bear Kodiak Hunter to shoot with. That is if my Dorado that I shoot off the shelf with carbon arrows is still classed as trad and I can use that..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> I agree with you Jono. Way to many classes. Recurve, longbow, shelf or rest, no sights, fingers = Trad class
> 
> If you want to shoot trad I will bring you my Bear Kodiak Hunter to shoot with. That is if my Dorado that I shoot off the shelf with carbon arrows is still classed as trad and I can use that..


Thanks RJ, I've got plenty of recurves and longbows I could pull off the rack I guess but not many will shoot my 250grn arrows  I will either shoot xbow class or play with a longbow


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a request to post the scores from this past Sunday at RCB
so here goes....
Freestyle Men
1 Bela Kutasi 410
2 Mike Cook 408
3 Tomas Karacy 395 won a shoot off

Masters

Jim Barnes 401
Bobby Brown 395
Gary Larson 370

Hunter Men
Glen Green 386
Cam Hill 374
John Dean 358

Men Trad
Steve O'Connor 349 ( I think)
Wayne Deabren 304
Gentian Zoto 253

Bow Hunter Release
Brad Maguire 363
Dan Rockey 351
Joe Bidinot 350

Bare Bow
Mark Penny 346
Jon Lewis 318
Don Maurer ???

I only posted scores with more three archers

c ya

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

reroth said:


> I had a request to post the scores from this past Sunday at RCB
> so here goes....
> Freestyle Men
> 1 Bela Kutasi 410
> ...


Steve scored 309 in trad, good shooting by him.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Rick


----------

